# how many times do u have to fill the water bowl?



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i have a water dish that holds 4 quarts of water and i swear i have to fill it at least 4 times a day.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

twice ... in the am and pm


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

4 times per day when Diego is not tipping the bowl. 
10 times per day when he gets too playful & tips it after 5 minutes!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

How many times do you have to clean up the floor by the water bowl?! Messy drinkers, they are!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Only once a day. BUT, I have 2 large stainless steel bowls for water.


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

All....day......long.....I can't keep count of how many time I refill the bowls. Kenya used to play in her bowl, but she's finally outgrown that.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

Since our cat will only drink water out of Sean's bowl we fill it whenever it starts running low, never stopped to count how many times it was but I'm guessing a lot.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

I rinse and refill it at breakfast and dinner. Sometimes I need to do it mid-day --- depends on how much dirt ends up in there when we come in for playing. 

Are you concerned your dog is drinking too much/too little? When Gracie gets allergy medication she drinks more water. When it's hot out she drinks more water. If you feel it is in excess, discuss it with your vet - many possible scenarios.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1661&articleid=716

There are many different factors that affect the needed intake of a dog, cat, puppy or kitten - so many that it is always wise to provide access to water at all times so that the animal can regulate its consumption as needed. A general rule of thumb is that an animal needs to consume 2.5 times the amount of water, as its daily intake of food. If an animal eats 2 lbs. of dry food it should consume 5 lbs. of water. (There are 8 lbs. in a gallon.) If he eats 4 oz. of dry food, he should drink 10 ounces of water (1¼ cup). Factors such as high heat and exercise or lactation can increase the needed amount two or three times above normal. Most animals consume more than their daily requirement. A little extra water consumption never hurts, but too little can be catastrophic. Animals that eat canned foods get most of their moisture from the food and may drink much less than an animal on dry food.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

Never really paid attention to it, but I would say Rocky probably goes through 2-3 bowls per day.

Wiping up the floor would be every time he drinks, but of course that would mean trying to dry the carpet also. I swear he keeps water in his mouth to drip all over the place LOL


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

We have 3 water bowls one on main floor, one in basement and one out back, all filled daily (and sometime 2 times.) for just Jesse and 2 cats.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

i have one bowl inside, and two bowls outside. my backdoor is usually left open, but they still prefer the inside bowl. i fill it twice a day, the outdoor bowls get dumped and filled once a day. both dogs and 2 cats share.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

I have small buckets - each dog has one in a crate, then bigger ones in the outside pens, and one I keep in the bathtub because if it gets low, the cats dump it on the floor! I fill it once or twice a day, refresh the crate ones before I go to work in the am, and the pens when I come home and put dogs out. They rotate in house/pens so everyone has free time out and house time every evening.

Lee


----------



## mej0620 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

We have one bowl on the patio and one in the kitchen. I never kept track, but I fill them both at least 3-4 times a day but they all share, so with 5 doggie mouths and 2 kitty mouths, that sounds about right! We keep gallon containers we refill with water in the fridge because they like their water cold, according to DH!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

We have a SS bucket 2 x per day fillup and an outdoor one I just clean and fill every morning. 3 dogs drinking. If the source goes empty they will go to the koi pond, and that is a big no-no!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

Otto's bowl gets refreshed about every hour. I never give him much because, well, he's 8 weeks old, he plays with his dish and I learned my lesson his first day here that what goes in, must come out and it comes out quick!

Morgan's big giant stainless steel bowl gets changed 2x a day. It's rarely empty, in the summer, she drinks out of the kiddie pool constantly. Even if she has a water bowl, she drinks out of the pool so I change THAT every day.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALtwice ... in the am and pm


same

sometimes more if he's active out in the heat


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Constantly. The Big Kids have their big ceramic water bowl that gets filled twice a day. The very little puppy has tiny water bowls (one is an actual coffee cup, plus there's two bowls about the same size) that the Big Kids think have FAR superior-tasting water in them because they will run past the big bowl to empty her bowl. They can barely fit their noses in it, but they drain them dry. 

And like Jenn's dogs, they love to drink the kiddie pool water.







So I empty and refill it every day. The grass looks great!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

About 2 to 3 times per day and it's a pretty big bowl. And when we are outside, the outside bowl gets filled up and if anything is left when we go in, it gets dumped out, and then refilled when we're out again.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We have a 5 gallon water bowl system thingy in the backyard. We just got that yesterday. The other bowl we have we only changed once a day. They don't normally drink it all. When they were smaller it seemed like we had to do it 4 times a day. but since they went on a raw diet it has slowed down. ?? Not sure why.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

In the house, Meb and Shay each have their own elevated food/water dishes. They each get fresh water and food morning and night. I have noticed since the hot weather, the water may be almost empty during the day. Outside my dogs drink from the pond and if they are in the outside kennel we have a 3 gallon stainless steel bucket.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly gets fresh water in the morning with her breakfast, then I empty, rinse and fill it with fresh water after work and then an hour or two later I top her off with some cold fresh water for dinner. Molly has a bowl upstairs and downstairs. The upstairs bowl gets filled about twice a day. She never really finishes the bowl of water, I just like to make sure she has fresh water


----------



## untsmurf (Jul 23, 2008)

We have one big stainless steel bowl for both our puppies. We fill it between 3-4 times a day. That's if nobody tips them over.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace When they were smaller it seemed like we had to do it 4 times a day. but since they went on a raw diet it has slowed down. ?? Not sure why.


A raw diet already provides alot of moisture for your dog.

My 6 dogs (1 GSD, 2 medium sized and 3 small) go through maybe 1 quart of water per day. If they are outside in the heat and running around they do drink more but on a regular day they rarely hit the bowl.

I did notice when I was using alot of the Natural Balance rolls for treats their water consumption went up.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I usually rinse the bowls and refill the water three times a day. Sometimes I have to do it more if Elmo decides his Cuz army needs water. Then, water gets splashed everywhere and hair gets into the water.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HalenHow many times do you have to clean up the floor by the water bowl?! Messy drinkers, they are!


OMG my kitchen floor is like a pond after Brady drinks!!!
feels great when you are just wearing socks









It usually depends on how much they are drinking and when we are playing. The lab goes for the toilet yuck


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

just wondering if anyone else would admit to giving in to the dog that preffers the porcelain bowl(toilet).I give clean water once a day but Jakers heads for the bowl whenever it is flushed and drinks there.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

I have a 6 quart bucket that sits on a plastic mat and I fill it when it gets low or dirty. Sometimes once a day, sometimes every other day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldogjust wondering if anyone else would admit to giving in to the dog that preffers the porcelain bowl(toilet).I give clean water once a day but Jakers heads for the bowl whenever it is flushed and drinks there.


I was watching a friends GSD over the weekend and heard the lid on the toilets bang(we keep the lids closed) a few different times. Come to find out, she wouldn't drink from the stainless bucket I have. I gave in and gave her water in a clear rubbermaid bowl(what she has at home), which Onyx tipped over immediately


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*



> Originally Posted By: HalenHow many times do you have to clean up the floor by the water bowl?! Messy drinkers, they are!


My GS is sooooo messy it's like amazing. I went out to buy him a carpet to put under his bowls. When he drinks the water stays in his flappy lips cause he's still a big pup and has them fatty lips...lol

about 4x a day for filling up his bowl


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*

About every 1/2 hour


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: how many times do u have to fill the water bow*



> Originally Posted By: ttalldogjust wondering if anyone else would admit to giving in to the dog that preffers the porcelain bowl(toilet).I give clean water once a day but Jakers heads for the bowl whenever it is flushed and drinks there.


I try to keep door shut but DH never does so I do hear both pooches in the bathroom. The kicker they think they are going to lick me after I am thinking NO


----------

